# Ridgid 13" Planer does not feed well



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I bought a Ridgid 13" planer because I saw a sign maker at a show using one and he did not get any snipe at all on it. I had a Delta benchtop planer that sniped every board. I got this new planer and it ran without much if any snipe and that was a good thing. But then after a month, it stared to stop feeding a board halfway through and I had to pull and push boards through it. They are guaranteed for life, so I took it to the Service Center and they put new feed rollers in it and new plattens. It worked well for a while than began skipping again. I wash off the rubber feed rollers with solvent to make sure they are clean but it still stops too often for my liking.

Has anyone else had this problem?

Do you have a solution short of replacing it?

Thanks, Jim


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the same planer. Whenever I have a problem with feed through, invariably it means that I need to wax the infeed and outfeed tables (and the main table as well). I have minimized snipe by angling the board if possible and lifting it slightly as it comes out of the planer. Check out this website for more good info on Ridgid planers:
http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21466&highlight=ridgid+planer+snipe
Hope this helps.
Ellen


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I have an older version of this planer…but with any smaller lunch box style planer you have to make sure of two things..#1 that the machine is not getting gummed up on the feed rollers AND the tables. Many people neglect to keep the in feed and out feed tables clean and waxed. If you are working in sappy woods like cedar or pine then this problem can be worse. I wipe the rollers down with mineral spirits and the tables every once and a while and then give the tables a good coating of dry spray lube. #2….you have to take real small bites…never more than a 1/16"..usually I take less than that. I go in quarter turns, and less if I am trying to avoid tear out. I have been using this planer for over a year and never have had a board stick when feeding. I never have a snipe problem either…if you are having one check the in feed and out feed tables to make sure they are flat…..on my planer they are actually tilted up ever so slightly. The only time I ever see any snipe is if I take too big of a cut.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

wax.

someone had posted the very same post in reference to the very same planer a week ago.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

As PurpLev said, I had the same problem about a week ago. I can tell you with authority that waxing the beds makes a HUGE difference. I put on a coat, let it dry then buffed it. I followed it up with a second coat and buffing. Now I can put a workpiece on one side of the planer and with a slight push it will slide off the other side. I also used rubbing alcohol on the feed rollers and made sure there wasn't anything obstructing them. Basically, a thorough waxing and cleaning completely eliminated the problem for me. I've ran quite a few boards through since then (both rock maple and soft pine) up to 6/4 without any trouble.

Hope that helps.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

I have the Rigid 1300 planer and have literary run miles of wood through it. The only time I have wood hang up is either to deep a cut or (and this is the most common)to lite a cut. I do check fro level and keep everything waxed. Also frequent use of the air hose.The dust collection system is quite good, but still not %100.Of course the weight and length of whats being planed can also be a factor. Run a length of say 10ft of Oak and you will probably see snipe.


----------



## flyingoak (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a Rigid 13 inch planer and i have run hundreds of feet through it. The only problem i have is when i try to take too big a bite. i try only to take betwee 1/32 to 1/16 inch at a pass. slow but few problems


----------



## rgi (Dec 3, 2014)

My 13 inch Rigid planner rollers stop rolling for about 1 second every inch. I have watched them do this with no wood running through, so I know it is not related to roller cleaning or waxing. At the same time the blades run steady. The planer was a floor model and has done this since day one. The end result is a snipe every one to two inches.

The only time it has not done it, as frequently was when I increased the cut depth and manually forced the board through. Then it went a couple of inches without pause.

I plane mostly cedar and the blades are in good condition.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> My 13 inch Rigid planner rollers stop rolling for about 1 second every inch. I have watched them do this with no wood running through, so I know it is not related to roller cleaning or waxing. At the same time the blades run steady. The planer was a floor model and has done this since day one. The end result is a snipe every one to two inches.


Open it up and check the feed roller sprockets… sounds like you may be missing a tooth somewhere.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

Clean & smooth - raise the out feed table until the snipe is gone. I have this planer for 9 years run only oak & have had no problems. Brads advise is sound. !/32 each bite.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Would the bushings or the rollers maybe have a flat spot on them? I had that to happen to me years ago with a Delta 12 inch.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

I had a Rigid R4331 planer. After two years of moderate (and very satisfactory quality result) use, I changed the blades (turned them around to use the other edge). Sortly aftwards I began having feed problems, even though bed was clean and waxed and rollers were clean. The feed rollers would go about 1/2 a revolution then pause then start again, bottom line it became impossible to use. Found the feed drive gearbox was hosed. Had quite a hassle with Rigid because I had NOT submitted the paperwork to register for LSA. Since I did not have the receipt they said tough s**t… I went to the Home Depot store and after a prolonged discussion the young lady who was working returns took the issue to the store manager. Bottom line, they gave me refund on the planer, then sold me a brand new one off the floor (new in sealed box). The new item was elegible for LSA and is now properly registered. The store said they would take the problem unit up with the Rigid people.

My new planer is currently work great.

Herb


----------



## Harryn (Apr 25, 2011)

My ridgid had the skipping problem too. it turned out that the roller chain was was stretched to the point that it would skip teeth on the sprocket causing the stop start thing. There is no way to adjust the sprockets to allow for this. you have to replace the chains.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

This doesn't seem like it would be the problem, but I've had trouble with feeding when the knives get dull. There is more resistance to feed when the knives are beating your wood to death instead of cutting.

Sounds more like a mechanical problem with the gearbox, chains or sprockets, or that you need to lubricate your bed, etc…


----------



## RJRosa (Jul 8, 2012)

I had one of these about 10 years ago with the same issue. I replaced the rollers under warranty and sold it.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I must say, Mine is working pretty good now. I changed the knives and wipe the feed roller with alcohol every so often and it is working pretty good. It scares me to hear about all the feed mechanism problems. But they have a lifetime warranty and I had mine in for new rollers and platen right after I bought it at no cost.

cheers, Jim


----------

